# Anyone headed out this week?



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ive been itching to go and I know everyone else has too. I think we are headed out Thursday if weather holds. Looking good right now but not getting my hopes up yet.


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes we are going Wednesday or Thursday..


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

We are planning on doing a Sat-Sun overnighter.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Were doing a Friday-Sat overnighter


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Friday-Saturday for us as well...Spur


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

*tonight*

looking at leaving this afternoon if the weather clears any info on this area


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

We are headed out tomorrow night and headed back around Saturday afternoon/night. Don't know any other details but, but I'm guessing we will end up around the spur. Hoping to get some fresh reports posted tonight/tomorrow.


----------

